# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أولئك آبائي، فجئني بمثلهمْ ... إذا جمعتنا يا جرير المجامعُ.

## أبو الحسن محرز الجزائري

أولئك آبائي، فجئني بمثلهمْ ... إذا جمعتنا يا جرير المجامعُ.

(( محمد بن الحسن بن علي بن بحر: حدثنا الفلاس قال: رأيت يحيى يوما حدَّث بحديث، فقال له عفان: ليس هو هكذا.
فلما كان من الغد، أتيت يحيى، فقال: هو كما قال عفان، ولقد سألت الله أن لا يكون عندي على خلاف ما قال عفان.
قلت: هكذا كان العلماء، فانظر يا مسكين كيف أنت عنهم بمعزل)) اهـ.

(سير أعلام النبلاء 7/ 304).

----------

